# Externe Festplatte wird nicht erkannt



## Gewürzwiesel (14. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag
Meine Externe Festplatte (Seagate FreeAgent|Desk) wird seit heute plötzlich nicht mehr von meinem PC (Windows XP 32 Bit) erkannt. 
Gestern kam eine Warnmeldung, in der gesagt wurde, es hätte einen Datenverlust gegeben. Nachdem ich die Festplatte neu eingesteckt habe, waren jedoch alle Dateien vorhanden, also habe ich mir nichts dabei gedacht.
Heute ging dann wie gesagt nichts mehr. Auch am Laptop wird die Festplatte nicht erkannt.
Es kommt nur eine Fehlermeldung, dass ein USB-Gerät nicht eingerichtet werden kann.

Gibt es noch einen Weg die Festplatte zu retten oder muss ich sie einschicken?

MfG, Gewürzwiesel.


----------



## ppb (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi!
Ich hatte einmal daselbe Problem! 

Was ich einmal versuchen würde:
1. Einmal bei einem anderen PC/Notebook ausprobieren. -> Wenn es bei einem anderen klapt, kannst Du die Daten sichern und die Festplatte neu formatieren.

2. Sollte die Platte bei beiden nicht erkannt werden, könnte die Partition beschädigt sein, Ich empfehle Folgendes Vorgehen:

Einstecken
Bei WinXP - rechter Mausklick auf Arbeitsplatz, bei Vista & 7 rechter Mausklick auf Computer im Startmenü - Verwalten (Computerverwaltung)
Datenspeicher - Datenträgerverwaltung
Hier sollte das USB-Laufwerk angezeigt werden. Wenn das der Fall ist, kannst Du hier die Formatierung durchführen. - Sollte das aber nicht der Fall sein...
...könnte ein Defekt vorliegen oder ich bin mit meinem Chinesisch am Ende... 

Achtung! Bei der Formatierung verlierst Du die Daten!

Probier es aber an mehreren PC's/Notebooks - Hoffe es hilft 

Gruss PPB


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (15. Dezember 2009)

Habs jetzt an 3 PCs und an einem Laptop probiert... Immer das selbe. Egal ob XP oder Vista.
Werd ich die Platte wohl einschicken müssen, trotzdem danke für die Tipps


----------



## Kenner3000 (2. Januar 2010)

Hallo, wenn es noch immer nicht klappt mal mit Linux versuchen auf die Daten zuzugreifen, z.b. mit einer Live-CD.

Kenner


----------

